# Good low-end goose calls



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

So I just went goose hunting for the first time ever today and even though we did piss poor I want to do it more. I dunno if I'm gonna be that great at calling and I don't know if it'll be something that I get into for the long haul so I just want to get a "good" cheap call to start with. Suggestions? $50 is my budget.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

i just started calling on a short reed call. i bought a quackhead call and i can get it to sound pretty good. if you want a flute i learned on a big river, it was pretty easy to make sound good. i would learn on the short reed it is a little harder but once you get it you can make many more sounds. i think both those calls are $20-$25.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

IMO, the absoute best low cost call, as well as one of the best available at any cost, is the Winglock Walnut Short Reed which sells for $39.95.

The Winglock is not only affordable, it's the easiest to blow call I have ever used, requiring the least back pressure of any call I've tried. It's the one call I recommend both for beginners and old hands alike. The Winglock is extremely goosey with incredible range. Even a novice can produce everything from the softest moans & clucks to hail calls that will turn geese at a mile.

I've written this before, but I'll repeat it; I have used/tried quite a number of short reeds over the years and own & use quite a number of top end acrylics that run from $125-$200. What acrylic short reeds I have on the lanyard on any given day varies depending on the conditions, but the one call I *ALWAYS* have on the lanyard is a Winglock Walnut Short Reed...


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Winglock makes some real nice stuff, I'm a fan of the hedge longneck. Also Tim Grounds has a sale on polycarb super mags for $35 bucks, thats another great call for a good price.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Just ordered a Hedge Longneck, will be here next week...


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I checked the Tim Grounds website, the call that's on sale for $35 is the ABS one. Is there going to be much of a difference between this one and the poly? The poly one is $60, but if it's a good call I might have to stretch my budget a little.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

whitehse uses the poly super mag and it sounds GREAT. short reeds are hard to learn though.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

get the money maker alex


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

trapper_2 said:


> whitehse uses the poly super mag and it sounds GREAT. short reeds are hard to learn though.


He pmed me and told me about it. I think I'll be taking a trip to Cabela's to pick one up by the end of the week. I talked my mom into getting me a goose call as an "early birthday present." Now I just need to talk her into getting me a $60 call


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

start learnin that call alex!!! were goin to kill some geese sat 8)


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Tim, I have to GET the call first!!  Something's telling me that I could get that call today and still wouldn't have it figured out by next weekend anyways. I'll see what I can do though.


----------



## kmont_2012 (Jul 31, 2008)

zink power clucker is really easy to blow and its effective for about 30 bucks


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

> weasle414 Posted: Sun Sep 14, 2008 1:19 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Tim, I have to GET the call first!! Something's telling me that I could get that call today and still wouldn't have it figured out by next weekend anyways. I'll see what I can do though.


i will show ya the tips and tricks on how do it, aint much but i will show ya


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Mkay, well I won't have time to go get one until Tuesday and I think my mom works anyways so I dunno when I'll even get to Cabela's. I'm still game for shooting next weekend, though.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

just bring your game face :lol:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The two toughest calls to learn on in your price range are the Grounds poly Super Mag and the Foiles poly Meat Grinder. They are also two that stores like Scheels and in particular, Cabelas, seem to push.

Both require a lot of back pressure to run. A call that requires a lot of back pressure will frustrate a beginner and hinder the development of his calling skills.

They take some fair skill & back pressure control to cluck & moan quietly, which you need to close the deal when those birds are within 100 yards...

If you are set on buying off the shelf from Cabelas, probably the best choice for you is the Zinks poly Power Clucker-1. The call with an included instructional DVD sells for around $30.

As I said before though, You will be way ahead of the game and have a call that you can learn quickly on, and that will run with the top end acrylics as your skills develop, by getting a Winglock Walnut Short Reed...


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

rednek said:


> just bring your game face :lol:


Will do!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I am by no means a great caller, and after some years of practice, I can do an adequate job. A bit of advice I can give you is to also seek out a good instructional CD or video tape or DVD.

I had been blowing a flute for a lot of years, and have had a hard time learning not use so much air with the calls. Learning how to control back pressure with my hands as well as changing of sound etc.. came from the instructional videos etc...

The Hedge call is a good call to learn on and most likely will remain on your lanyard for a long time.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

NDTerminator said:


> The two toughest calls to learn on in your price range are the Grounds poly Super Mag and the Foiles poly Meat Grinder. They are also two that stores like Scheels and in particular, Cabelas, seem to push.
> 
> Both require a lot of back pressure to run. A call that requires a lot of back pressure will frustrate a beginner and hinder the development of his calling skills.
> 
> ...


I disagree. Foils are one of the easiest calls out there to learn the basics on, after that point I dont like em much. The poly zink call i bought (power maxximus i think?) was the absolute worst call Ive ever bought. Could not get it tuned to sound goosy at all.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I'm buying the Foiles Meat Grinder from blhunter to learn on. I've heard some great things from other people that learned on it and said it's a really easy one to begin with. Next week when I get paid I'm going to go pick up a Tim Grounds Poly SuperMag. Thanks for the advice, I think I'm going to like this sport! :beer:


----------

